# Wood ID help please



## BrianVW (Oct 6, 2018)

A friend gave me several boards of this wood, he has no idea what it is. Something exotic. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The piece I photographed is 2” thick and about a foot wide. Two boards are glued together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks like a 'Walnut' wood...?...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2018)

Also looks a bit like African mahogany or even possibly one of the African mahogany substitutes (sapele or sipo)
Can you clean up the end grain and get a good close-up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 13, 2018)

Actually, @BrianVW my first thought when I saw the pics was morado (Bolivian "rosewood") but I rejected that out of hand because it looked too grainy but I just double checked and I was wrong. It looks exactly like morado, although it's rare to see morado with such straight grain so it may not be.

It would still be good to get a closeup of a cleaned up end grain


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2018)

If you have plenty, take a blade's width and compare the smell with walnut and butternut. Soak the sawdust in ethanol and see if you get leaching....


----------

